# Poll: Gel / Mousse / Hairspray



## Annia (Aug 24, 2006)

What are the pros and cons? And why do you prefer one to the other. Which one is best for certain styles? Please share.






I use neither at the moment. I am looking into getting some mousse for volume. I think mousse would be best for volume? .. I think..

*yay* my first poll.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 24, 2006)

I pretty much just use a little bit of aerosol hairspray to hold my side bangs in place otherwise they just fall into my eyes. Otherwise my hair doesn't really need anything else


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't like the feel of gel on my hair and I hate hairspray. I will use a light mist of it occasionally but usually all I use is either a volumizing mousse or some other kind of spray volumizer.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 24, 2006)

i think that gel


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't use any of them when I wear my hair straight, but when I wear it curly I use mousse.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 24, 2006)

i prefer mousse b/c it holds my hair in place without it being stiff and icky. but i try not to use hair products.


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 24, 2006)

I like mousse and hairspray. I prefer mousse when my hair is wet. I like hairspray, as long as it doesnt make my hair "crunchy" feeling.


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 24, 2006)

I prefer hairspray as it's more easier to apply and only by using hairspray the styling I need can be acheived.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 24, 2006)

i prefer spray


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2006)

i didn't vote because i actually use all three.

i use a gel to keep my hair from frizzing

i use a mousse (or a form of it)to make my hair soft once it dries

1 use a hairspray on the days that i don't wash my hair, but i want to boost my curls.

all three are john freida products


----------



## mintesa (Aug 24, 2006)

i buy it from the saloon in where i cut my hair. JOICO Body Luxe thickening elixir. its just the best thing that works after having bought thousands of other mouse or lifter. this one is not sticky, smells good. not oily, and totaly gives a lot of volume. then i use TRESemmÃ© hairspray, it smells nice.


----------



## ivette (Aug 24, 2006)

i usually mix gel w/ leave-in conditioner


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 25, 2006)

My hair is a few inches past my shoulders so it's definitely too long for any product that will make it crunchy! I just use a spritz of flexible hold hairspray to help tame the frizzies without making my hair crunchy. When I tie my hair back, the hairspray helps keep most of the broken-off hairs out of my face, and when I wear my hair down, a little spritz along my part helps keep the frizzies down!

EDIT: I don't use volumizing products; normally I am trying to remove volume from my naturally wavy/poofy hair! lol


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 25, 2006)

I try to not use anything, but when I have to, it's hairspray. Gel and mousse aren't enough for my hair, so I always have to top off with hairspray.


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 25, 2006)

mousse for volume!


----------



## Annia (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I think I'll try and get all 3 types to just try them for certain styles. I know I will love mousse! I like the foam for some reason.. lol


----------



## Maja (Aug 25, 2006)

Usually nothing, but when I do use something I use mousse.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 25, 2006)

I just use hairspray ever once in awhile to keep the flyaways in places


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 27, 2006)

i use mousse and sometimes a root lifter for volume. i use hairspray too to keep my finished look in place, but it is always the flexible hold kind bc i hate the sticky feeling that some hairsprays can leave you with. i use gel on the occasion but that's only when i'm attempting to make it curly/wavy and i scrunch it. if you are looking for volume, a root lifter works wonders!


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, I use hairspray more than the others. I can't remember the last time I used gel. But I prefer mousse, I use it when I blow dry for volume. Unfortunately I'm lazy so I end up with ponytails more often than I'd like which means I use a couple spritz's of hair spray to hold some of my short hair that doesn't quite like to stay in the ponytail.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2006)

I usually just use some gel because my hair usually in a ponytail. I use mouse when i want to keep my hair curly and i never use hairspray.


----------



## faith3_13 (Aug 29, 2006)

I use mousse whenever I'm going to blow dry my hair.


----------



## Leony (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Maja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Usually nothing, but when I do use something I use mousse. Second Maja.


----------



## ANILEIJA (Aug 29, 2006)

I use mousse when I'm blowdrying my hair.

Besides that, I don't style it. I know I have a hairspray somewhere, but it smells so gross.


----------



## pj03079 (Aug 29, 2006)

I used Mousse for body and volume and I finish with a touch of hairspray. BTW, my hair is short.


----------

